# Ugly/unpopular villagers you like?



## crosserkelsey (Mar 30, 2016)

So, I'm interesting to know, what are some ugly/unpopular villagers you happen to love? For me I'm not entirely sure, I love Pietro, even though a lot of people say he's creepy/ugly lol, I think he's cute!! But what are your thoughts? Who do you like that so many people seem to hate?


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

A lot of people close to me thought Coco was ugly when I had her in my town, but she's rather popular here xD I miss her ;_;


----------



## Bueller (Mar 30, 2016)

I like Katt. Marcel is also kinda cute, but my friends and people I know IRL are not a fan of him.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 30, 2016)

A lot of people hate Moose, but I love him- he's a sweetheart ^u^


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 31, 2016)

I know a few people who don't like Chops, but I personally adore that cutie <3 It also doesn't help that he sends me letters almost every day, the sweetheart!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 1, 2016)

Favorite 'ugly' unpopular villagers are Chadder and Ricky.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 3, 2016)

A lot of people I know find Joey and Purrl ugly because of Joey's thick eyebrows and the placement of Purrl's eyes, but I love them both equally! Joey's such a cute baby duck and you should give him a chance if you haven't already! Purrl's sassy and her calico design is just too adorable/unique. Who doesn't want a calico cat who says kitten? Not many people give ugly or unattractive villagers a chance and it's kind of a shame.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2016)

Most of my liked villagers are like T4-T5 so the list would be long as hell, but if I had to pick a few representatives they'd be: Tabby, Diva, Spork/Crackle, Naomi, Marcel, Anabelle, Annalisa, Knox & Tex. Out of those I don't have Diva, Spork, Tex, Marcel & Annalisa in any of my towns, but I should get at least a few of those onto my future 4th copy.

Imo the more unpopular villagers have a bit more of the charm to them which makes me love them. When I think of the visual charm of Animal Crossing I also immediately think of imperfect, but still cute villagers.


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 3, 2016)

_I like Wendy. She looks so... Laid back. x3_


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 3, 2016)

He's probably not that popular, but I adore O'hare, I love his smug personality and I think he's cute!


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 3, 2016)

I love Coco!! Also Antonio.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 3, 2016)

Hazel and Tabby! They look like really detailed happy companions <3 Tabby looks a lot like me, I should have moved her in my town for a few months xD


----------



## davidlblack (Apr 5, 2016)

I love Stinky, Grizzly, Nate, Rolf, Pietro, Rocket... basically all of my currents and most of my formers.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Moose. He moved away when I accidentally lost my charger, but he's my final dreamy and as soon as I can get rid of Peggy, I'm going after him again. Some people have a problem with his eyebrows and sideburns, but I find him encouraging and charming, and I cannot wait to have my little mouse prince back in my village.


----------



## Mink777 (May 6, 2016)

There is no such thing as an ugly villager. People have different tastes in what villagers they want in their town. Most people are bandwagons who choose villagers that are really popular and I get really irritated my it. So my favorite unpopular villager is Biskit who is the opposite of ugly.


Sorry if that sounded harsh but I had to let my true feelings out there.


----------



## Bam (May 9, 2016)

Bella!! <3


----------



## Colourful_Era (May 9, 2016)

Drago is my least favourite villager in my town


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

Bruce isnt really "Ugly" per se but i love him


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

Moe is unpopular but he's my one true baby <3


----------



## chaicow (May 9, 2016)

I like pierce but he's not that popular. He was one of my first villagers.


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Buck is cute tyvm. He's just never gotten the chance to shine. Then again, not many horse characters are popular.


----------



## Tri-Cell (May 14, 2016)

Pietro I can understand why people think he's creepy but I think it adds to his charm.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (May 14, 2016)

Katt Tucker Wart Jr Monique ect


----------



## Mash (May 14, 2016)

Wart Jr. He is so underated, I love him, he's kind of cute!


----------



## Koden (May 14, 2016)

I absolutely adore Croque and Pietro! Theyre both so funny and smug.


----------



## Kaiserin (May 14, 2016)

Broccolo and Dora are adorable!
Shocking they aren't at least a teir 3.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 14, 2016)

A few people consider Gigi to be ugly but I think shes fabulous personally


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

I had Monique as a starter in my last town and I started to like her then.


----------



## ShudderSails (May 14, 2016)

Wendy is a dreamie of mine and yet shes last on tier 5 :c


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

I would have expected Dizzy to be a tier 2.


----------



## Invisible again (May 17, 2016)

ShudderSails said:


> Wendy is a dreamie of mine and yet shes last on tier 5 :c



YES!! SOMEONE ELSE LIKES WENDY, TOO!!! 

But yeah, Wendy is one of my favorites, as well as Pashmina. Hope they grow a little more popular in the future. c:


----------



## RavenQuinn (May 17, 2016)

I HATE ROCKET.i know,sounds horrible.but she was a random move in and she won't leave and I just hate her.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

I really adore Frita. She looks like food, and I love food. Her house is super adorable as well. (She put her ice cream lamp for sale at Re-Tail, I was tempted to send it back to her, but I took it back for myself lmao.)


----------



## Mars Adept (May 22, 2016)

Truffles used to be my favorite villager, and I still like her, just not as much as I used to.

Eugene is in my top 5 favorite villagers, it seems like he isn't liked that much though.


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

Sparro <3


----------



## Crazy (May 22, 2016)

are ruby, dotty, and cole unpopular?


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

Crazy said:


> are ruby, dotty, and cole unpopular?



i could have sword ruby was popular, iirc


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 22, 2016)

Alfonso, he has been my starter in my dead world and new one!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 26, 2016)

I love Scoot and he's in tier 5.


----------



## colbydog49 (May 26, 2016)

Olivia, Curt, Coach, and Rodeo. They are my favs <3


----------



## OreoTerror (May 26, 2016)

I LOVE Clay! He's one of my originals and he's so cute I love him so much.


----------



## Kurashiki (May 28, 2016)

Pudge! He's so cute, I don't know why more people don't like him


----------



## Bwazey (May 28, 2016)

Pietro!  He's such a cutie. But all of my friends absolutely hate him. He seems to get a lot of love here though, and that pleases me.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 28, 2016)

Invisible again said:


> YES!! SOMEONE ELSE LIKES WENDY, TOO!!!
> 
> But yeah, Wendy is one of my favorites, as well as Pashmina. Hope they grow a little more popular in the future. c:



I like Wendy! I got pretty sad when I got rid of her and nobody wanted to claim her. She reminds me of a really nice grandmother for some reason


----------



## Mints (May 28, 2016)

I pretty much like any villager with a cool personality


----------



## kenna (May 28, 2016)

BENJAMIN. He's just the cutest little pup and it baffles me that he's tier 5 and people find him ugly.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (May 30, 2016)

Bianca and Rolf seem to be an unpopular pair. I'm not sure about Shep, I believe a lot of people love him.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 30, 2016)

I like Drake and Teddy! I mean Drake is still tier 5 which I don't understand! I mean a lot of people seem
to find the bird villagers ugly (apart from Molly who is a lot more popular) and I don't really understand why
lol, I like them a lot! Even tho Teddy has gotten more popular I think he is unloved because many people
don't like joke villagers...I mean neither do I be he just seems really cool to me!


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 1, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 1, 2016)

I love pietro too, which is weird since i hate clowns haha. I hated him until he moved in and he became one of my favourites


----------



## spinne (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh, I was just thinking about this. I was surprised to find that Diva seems to be somewhat disliked. (?)
I always assumed she appealed to people who like villagers with a creepy vibe, maybe. I think she's cute.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Tammi and Poppy are really cute and Joey is adorable with his diaper... But I also like Klaus kinda and also Elise a bit.


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 3, 2016)

*Beardo "The weirdo"*

Beardo :3 I hated him, now that I have him in my town I've got to know him.. He's really a sweetheart!! 

KawaiiPanda


----------



## Koi-san (Jun 11, 2016)

o'hare and jambette, yes I love jambette because I think she looks exactly like pepe, and I love pepe.


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2016)

I love all the Anteaters they're so cute! But people don't like them, so it upsets me when they don't get attention. ^^


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 11, 2016)

Canberra, Teddy and Flo are precious! I'm not sure if
Teddy is too popular, but he's gorgeous quq ​


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2016)

Jambette! I don't really want her back in my town, but for the time she was there she really grew on me.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 11, 2016)

Tammy, she's really cool, definitely one of the few Uchis that I like, I have her in my new town.


----------



## Jou (Jun 11, 2016)

I remember being really upset when Rocket moved in from an old friend's town, but then I ended up liking her... because no matter how much I was rude to her, she was always super sweet to me x");


----------



## Shax (Jun 12, 2016)

I've seen people call Hazel ugly, but I adore her.


----------



## Mints (Jun 12, 2016)

cole isn't ugly but unpopular i guess.
he's my favorite <3.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 12, 2016)

I really loved having Lucha and Alphonso in my town while they lasted. Alphonso was difficult to let go, and I didn't have a choice with Lucha; he just sort of up and vanished one day.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 12, 2016)

Okay I love Curlos, and our friendship on New Leaf is amazing, and I don't understand why he isn't liked as much. Sheep are adorable and Curlos is one of them, yet he's stuck on tier 5??


----------



## vexnir (Jun 13, 2016)

There's quite a few I like but don't have them, so I won't be listing those.

But, Hazel. My babu. I love her so much. I think her unibrow is really charming and her catchphrase is "uni-wow"... that's just so freaking cute and funny.

Also Camofrog, I am hunting the forums for him right now. Badass soldier frog.


----------



## IWantPeanut (Jun 13, 2016)

my favourite would have to be Caroline, I think shes adorable but when looking at the villagers popularity list in the trading plaza shes a tier 5 villager, I always thought she was so cute and I love her so I never really understand why shes so unpopular :')


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 16, 2016)

My favorite unpopulars are Chester and Camofrog. Chester is so cute, and we have a pretty solid friendship. I have flowers around every villagers house except his. Chester has a garden of bamboo because he's a panda. It's adorable, really. And I have only had camofrog for a week or so, but he's pretty badass and really sweet and protective of my other villager babies.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

Tammi gets no love for no reason.
Also, I like Kevin, yet nobody talks about him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aleigh said:


> Okay I love Curlos, and our friendship on New Leaf is amazing, and I don't understand why he isn't liked as much. Sheep are adorable and Curlos is one of them, yet he's stuck on tier 5??


I remember Curlos! He was awesome!


----------



## skylucario (Jun 18, 2016)

Tammi, Lucha, and Baabara. uvu I never thought I was going to like Baabara, but she really grew on me! I already had Willow--who, mind you, is adorable--in my town when I got her. I thought Willow was the snooty villager I'd be keeping, but I ended up liking Baabara a lot more. She's staying in my town now. x)


----------



## Xylia (Jun 18, 2016)

Hugh grew on me.  But I think the time has come to where I must let him go.  He can only grow on me so much, yaknow.


----------



## danieeelle (Jun 20, 2016)

Wart Jr.! For nostalgic reasons. When my sister and I played the original Animal Crossing we pretended to have "boyfriends", and mine was Ace while hers was Wart Jr., haha. I'll never forget that and I'll always love Wart Jr. for that reason.


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 21, 2016)

I simply love Tabby <3


----------



## vexnir (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, after getting Camofrog and having him for a week: I declare myself to be his biggest fan on this forum. 

Haha seriously, I love that lil frog, he is perfect. I changed his catchphrase to "soldier" too, so whenever he speaks it sounds like he is my commander or something and it's just hilarious somehow.


----------



## Starlight (Jun 22, 2016)

marcel! his face is just so dumb and cute at the same time


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 22, 2016)

I used to have Katt a long time ago in my first ever town. Katt was super adorable to me


----------



## Yumetsu (Jun 22, 2016)

Koi-san said:


> o'hare and jambette, yes I love jambette because I think she looks exactly like pepe, and I love pepe.



i had jambette in my town and i thought the same exact thing; jambette was a plague on my town because she was in my first town, then moved to my friend's town, moved back, rinse and repeat twice after i restarted my town a few times. i grew to like her at the end, but i had to give her up recently since she wasn't a dreamie of mine.

i also like goldie (not sure if she's unpopular? she's certainly not ugly though), walker, and pango. pango was in my very first town in wild world as my starter, and she actually became my 'best friend' or so i called her back when i was younger. i was sad when i lost my game because i missed talking to her.


----------



## otomatoe (Jun 22, 2016)

Just got Hazel on my secondary town and despite what people said, I found her cute and funny 
I also love Drift and Gruff so much!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 22, 2016)

Savannah she unpopular but I loved her to death <3


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 23, 2016)

Tipper is pretty unpopular, right? She's great. Hamphrey is cool too.


----------



## focus (Jun 23, 2016)

chester is my favorite "unpopular" villager. he's such a cutie :')


----------



## treetops (Jun 23, 2016)

Olaf. Both his personality and his character design are both really weird and really hilarious. I'm happy to have him in my town. <3


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 23, 2016)

Gayle and Naomi are my top two. I have them both in my town and they're just so cute.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

Biskit, Pecan, Beardo, Penelope, O'Hare, Filbert, Chadder, Ozzie, Mitzi, Curt, Eugene...


----------



## fosterfarms (Jun 26, 2016)

[sub]wendy isn't considered ugly, but she's certainly unpopular at tier 4. she's definitely my favourite villager, though!![/sub]


----------

